# Test Channel: 9300 Discussion (9/25)



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

Lost 9300 and 498 fo awile but 9300 is up again


----------



## VodGod69 (Mar 11, 2007)

9300 back up as NFL Network with NHL logo in bottom right and D* logo in top left


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I lost 9300 and 498 in the bedroom and now I have lost 9300 in both rooms.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Had 9300 but it went away with a call X721 message on all of my recivers.


----------



## HBKDinobot (Sep 15, 2007)

Lost 9300... Now getting a 721. Got the channel earlier.

Still have 9301

and now get 498 for the first time.


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

Not exactlly I never lost 498.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Still have 498, 480, 481 and 9301 but I get a 721 on 9300 right now.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

498 still down though


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

9300 was there for both A&E and NGC but now it's giving a 721 error.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Getting a 721 on ch.9300. 9301 is fine. Lost 498 at the moment.


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

alwayscool said:


> 498 still down though


Yeah, I get 498 on one HR20 and not the other...other 4 test channels come in though. I think that is the problem here. Can't nail something down so that it works on all of the different setups. I think I have different setups on the two boxes.

yep...0x18a on one and 0x19a on the other.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Getting 9300 now, but still no 498.


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

Have had 9300 all day today since it has been on, but now the X721


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

lost 9300 (721) but everything else is working fine. Never lost anything else.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Opposite of Stuart... had nothing on two receivers, now have NFL on HR20-700 and H20-100... go figure!
This is kinda cool as long as there IS an answer somewhere and the guys with the pocket protectors get it figured out! 
Solve the mystery... one up, one down, two up, two down... what a trip!


----------



## Drako60 (Jul 29, 2007)

while A&E was on 9300 i wasn't getting it on the HR20-100 0x18a WB68, i'm now getting the NHL channel, but still no 498, and still receiving 9301.

H20-100 0x2021 WB68, just checked it and had the message "Multiswitch error, check cables ect ect" on 9300 changed channels and back to 9300 and it came in fine


----------



## martyp999 (Aug 31, 2007)

Getting 9300 now but no 498


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Would make sense if they are testing authorization for NFL network....which I don't subscribe to. The 721 would be "correct".


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Did not vote as no option describes my case.
Two HR20's, both continue to receive both 9300 and 9301
H21 lost 9300 and it has NOT come back - black screen. 9301 okay.

However, as Earl noted earlier in the thread, they are no longer "valid test channels", so I'm not worrying about it. They both worked properly when they were valid test channels.

Carl


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

have had 9300 and 9301 all night.. now with this weird nfl network with nhl logo


----------



## ckirk (Sep 14, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Getting a 721 on ch.9300. 9301 is fine. Lost 498 at the moment.


Same here.


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

I get 498 and 9301, but I get a 721 on 9300


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I voted NO to the question as it was phrased. I've been getting 9300 and 498 all evening (intermittent checks during the game). Just now checked 9300 and now have 721. Check 498 and a little weird. I had tuned 9301 and got Discovery, tuned 480 and got the BBC message, then tuned 498 and got the last image from 9301, then a black screen, then the HD Welcome message but not sound, and then after about 15 seconds, the sound came bursting on. I guess the HR20 was just catching up with the channel switches.


----------



## wolverine1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

Lost 498 and 721 on 9300 still get 9301
they were all working last night


----------



## sctallywack (Sep 19, 2007)

i have a 721 message on 9301 also, all other test ch. are fine....

quick question though...i have been watching 9300 and 9301 since about 6:30 pm and was noticing varying qualitys in my picture, as far as sd hd is concerned, i also noticed a decrease in quality on say discovery hd, but in seems to be varying in quality every 15 to 20 mins, any one else see this or am i just staring too hard...lol


----------



## clayface1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have never received either 498, 9300 or 9301, despite all other parameters checking out. 498 is black and 9300 & 9301 give me message 721. I really feel like screaming about now...


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

1) HR20-700 Ox19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

I got 9300 backon H20-600 & HR20-700 but still have not gotten back 498.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

498 always worked....9300 always worked until NFL came on and I get the 721 message on 9300 now....

my package does include 212 and is working


----------



## sctallywack (Sep 19, 2007)

garoo said:


> 498 always worked....9300 always worked until NFL came on and I get the 721 message on 9300 now....
> 
> my package does include 212 and is working


ditto +1


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

sctallywack said:


> i have a 721 message on 9301 also, all other test ch. are fine....
> 
> quick question though...i have been watching 9300 and 9301 since about 6:30 pm and was noticing varying qualitys in my picture, as far as sd hd is concerned, i also noticed a decrease in quality on say discovery hd, but in seems to be varying in quality every 15 to 20 mins, any one else see this or am i just staring too hard...lol


They are testing. You should expect inconsistencies, problems, interruptions, etc. This is not the announced HD service -- it's testing.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

richlife said:


> They are testing. You should expect inconsistencies, problems, interruptions, etc. This is not the announced HD service -- it's testing.


amen.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

this is more fun than watching tv....they should test all the time


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

9300 came in the other night, but 9301 gave me the dreaded "searching for satellite." 

Tonight, 9300 gives me the 721 message, and 9301 is still searching...


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Still have 498, 480, 481 and 9301 but I get a 721 on 9300 right now.


----------



## rabit ears (Nov 18, 2005)

Got 481 on both tuners
Got 480 on both tuners
Got what looked like a Lexus 330 in a ditch on 498
9300 and 9301 - both searching for satellite:nono2:


----------



## fade2black (Apr 8, 2007)

Everything was OK when I left the house this afternoon. As of 11pm ET, still OK on the H20-600, but on the HR20-100 getting a 721 Channel not purchased on 9300, and lost 498, shows a freeze frame of 9301 Disc HD if I recently tuned from it. Weird.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Lost 9300 at the A&E switchover. Now I get the 721. Lost 498 at the same time and it's still gone.


----------



## mfrost (Dec 17, 2006)

I got 721 on 9300 as well but still get 498 fine.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

alwayscool said:


> Lost 9300 and 498 fo awile but 9300 is up again


Lost 498 same time I lost 9300. Still dont have both. But I do get a 721 on 9300 now. Never did receive A&E or NFL feeds.:nono:


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

richlife said:


> They are testing. You should expect inconsistencies, problems, interruptions, etc. This is not the announced HD service -- it's testing.


Why would D* mess with 498? It worked fine from day 1 untill tonight


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> 9300 was there for both A&E and NGC but now it's giving a 721 error.


9300 is now viewable after adding the Sports Pack to my package.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Lost 9300 on my HR20-100 when it switched to A&E last night, and then eventually lost 498. Both have not returned. 9300 now has a channel not purchased.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Had it at 5:30pm (9/24), lost it at some point, but have a 721 this morning. Also lost 498 confirmation screen same time. Nothing but a black screen now.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

DVDKingdom said:


> 9300 is now viewable after adding the Sports Pack to my package.


I have Premier, it includes the sports pak. However, not getting 9300.


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

I have 721 message on both receivers on channel 9300 right now.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

Rob said:


> I have Premier, it includes the sports pak.


9300 back up as NFL Network Total Access with NHL logo in bottom right and D* logo in top left. I also have Premier.
498 is now not working on my HR20-100 (which used to get it) and my HR20-700 (which has never gotten it). It works on my 2 H20-600's.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Still have 9300 and 9301

I also have The Sports pack.
H20-600


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds like they are testing to make sure various channels activate with different subscriptions. Well, it was fun yesterday getting success, but I guess HD can't be too far away. Latest rumor is Wednesday... but I think we said that last week. And the week before...


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

It's the old NHL logo.... obviously there's a technical problem....


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Still getting 480/481/498/9300/9301 this morning! HR20-100.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

yes last night, now saying I have purchased this channel,and all REMEMBER, DTV says , BY *THE END of the Month* so no reason to get bent out of shape *they/DTV want to work out all the bugs *befor putting it on the air like the computer newest o/s or browser.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

HBKDinobot said:


> Lost 9300... Now getting a 721. Got the channel earlier.
> 
> Still have 9301
> 
> and now get 498 for the first time.


+1 but I don't think I ever lost 498 and I don't have the sports pack.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

Around 9:30 last night channel 9300 was a blank screen but now it's back on and 498 is a blank screen.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

sctallywack said:


> i have a 721 message on 9301 also, all other test ch. are fine....
> 
> quick question though...i have been watching 9300 and 9301 since about 6:30 pm and was noticing varying qualitys in my picture, as far as sd hd is concerned, i also noticed a decrease in quality on say discovery hd, but in seems to be varying in quality every 15 to 20 mins, any one else see this or am i just staring too hard...lol


I also think the PQ was in and out all night as well


----------



## feschiver (Dec 19, 2006)

as far as i Know i have not lost any but i was watching recorded shows also


----------



## rynning (Jan 29, 2007)

I "voted" option 3, but I didn't check 9300 or 487 between 8:00 pm and 5:50 am CT. (I don't know if I lost them during that time.)


----------



## Bricktop (Aug 31, 2007)

721 on 9300 in NJ. 9301 has an infomercial for beds.


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

No 9300, gives me 721, never had it. Started trying last night around 7:00 PM central
No 498, had it until yesterday
All others ok


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

Bricktop said:


> 721 on 9300 in NJ. 9301 has an infomercial for beds.


same here!


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Martinrrrr said:


> No 9300, gives me 721, never had it. Started trying last night around 7:00 PM central
> No 498, had it until yesterday
> All others ok


I had 9300 until about 6 PM central. Then it went blank screen. Still had 498 at that point.

Now I get a channel not authorized on 9300 and 498 is back to gray again. I still get 9301.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Martinrrrr said:


> No 9300, gives me 721, never had it. Started trying last night around 7:00 PM central
> No 498, had it until yesterday
> All others ok


The 721 error could be caused by what programming you subscribe to, can you post what services you have. I have the following and now both channels work.

Total Choice Plus
HBO, Starz, Cinemax, Sports
HD Access


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

498 is and has been gone for me since yesterday evening. I now have 480, 481, 9300, and 9301. I have an HR20-100S


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Poll is not worded very well. What's the difference between answering "no" and answering "never lost 9300"? In any event, I voted "no" because I lost neither 498 nor 9300.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I had them both last night, but this morning on 9300, I get the "channel not purchased" message. Does that mean they are testing a channel outside my programming package?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

man_rob said:


> I had them both last night, but this morning on 9300, I get the "channel not purchased" message. Does that mean they are testing a channel outside my programming package?


Possible. What package(s) do you subscribe to.


----------



## NoNameEMT (Dec 13, 2006)

I too have the 721 message on 9300 this morning. We'll see what happens throughout the day.


----------



## RickMilw (Jun 4, 2007)

I had 498, 9300 and 9301 when I went to bed last night around 11:00 CST. This morning I'm getting a 721 message on 9300, but 9301 and 498 still work. My package is Premier with HD Access.


----------



## GutenTag (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a 721 this morning on 9300. I have Total Choice Plus w/ HD Access.


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

RickMilw said:



> I had 498, 9300 and 9301 when I went to bed last night around 11:00 CST. This morning I'm getting a 721 message on 9300, but 9301 and 498 still work. My package is Premier with HD Access.


Same here in East TN.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Not sure how to answer this poll. I had 9300 and 498 until about 7:00pm edt. But have a blank screen on 498 now and 721 on 9300. 9301 coming in crystal clear.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

whats channels programming is on this morning so far (away from TV)


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

djzack67 said:


> whats channels programming is on this morning so far (away from TV)


9300 NFL Network (possibly a test of NHL Channel authorization however channel doesn't exist yet so video is from NFL Network).
9301 Discovery


----------



## satwood (Dec 11, 2006)

My status is:

480 / 481 good
498 - black screen, no message
9300 - black screen, 721 message
9301 - good
 
8:21 am 9/25
H20-100 0x2034


----------



## Frank in WI (Sep 10, 2006)

Had all channels until 5:55 PM CDT. Lost 9300 and 498 at that time.

Now 9300 shows channel not purchased (721). 

498 is black screen.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

Lost 9300 last night (it was gone after 20:00 ET and likely earlier) - it was there but transmitted grey - 9301 was fine with Discovery HD. 9300 was fine earlier so I assume this was lack of programming for some hours last night.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i have a a 721 message on 9300, says channel not purchased


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Current status:
480/1 OK
498 no
9300 Not Purchased 721
9301 OK
HR20-700
Total Choice Plus, HBO, HD Access


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Everything was ok until sometime around 1045 PM ET, when 9300 went to 721 on both my HR20-100's. Do we know what channel was being broadcast? I have Total Choice, and am wondering if they switched it to the HD version of a channel I do not get, hence the 721.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They switched from sending A&EHD to sending NFL Network. I'm *guessing* that if you don't normally get NFL Network, that's why you're not getting it there either. 

In other words you guessed right, probably.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> They switched from sending A&EHD to sending NFL Network. I'm *guessing* that if you don't normally get NFL Network, that's why you're not getting it there either.
> 
> In other words you guessed right, probably.


Don't think that's it since I have premier and NFL-ST and HD access and I'm getting x721 on 9300 since last night.

Something else is going on, just don't know what it is.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm getting the "channel not purchased" message on 9300 as well even though I get NFL Network as a part of Total Choice Plus. Like many, I was getting both 9300 and 9301 until last night. Then when it switched to A&EHD I lost it as well as the "Congrats" message on 498.



Stuart Sweet said:


> They switched from sending A&EHD to sending NFL Network. I'm *guessing* that if you don't normally get NFL Network, that's why you're not getting it there either.
> 
> In other words you guessed right, probably.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

As of last night (1AM EDT) and this morning (630 EDT) I had black screen on channel 498 and a 721 message on channel 9300. 480/481 were OK and 9301 programming was coming in. Earlier yesterday evening all was working: 9300 and 9301 were coming in, and 498 was showing the slide like I had had for several days before. HR20-700.


----------



## knew001 (Sep 13, 2007)

Both 9300 and 9301 were working when I left for work. 9300 was the NFL network and 9301 was some religious program. I had AEHD only last night along with Discovery HD


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

9300 went 721 last night and hadn't come back as of 7am.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

GirkMonster said:


> 9300 went 721 last night and hadn't come back as of 7am.


Same here for me. Is anyone still home that can check 9300 now?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My wife says it is still on my HR20-700. D* logo and numbers upper left, NHL logo lower right, and showing a Bose commercial.


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's what i'm seeing right now.

9300 = 721 Message (even though i get NFL network in SD)
9301 = Discovery HD
0498 = Confirmation Channel coming in fine.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Directvlover said:


> Here's what i'm seeing right now.
> 
> 9300 = 721 Message (even though i get NFL network in SD)
> 9301 = Discovery HD
> 0498 = Confirmation Channel coming in fine.


Evidently, even though it is showing NFL programming, the system is testing for NHL network on 9300. I suppose I am getting it because I am a Premier subscriber.


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Is anyone still home that can check 9300 now?


9300 currently shows the 721 message ...


----------



## wi6397 (Aug 31, 2007)

9300 currently shows the 721 message 
all other tests are good


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

John4924 said:


> Same here for me. Is anyone still home that can check 9300 now?


As of 10:15 a.m.

9300 still has NFL Network with the D* and NHL logos in the corners.
9301 is Discovery Channel HD
498 is blank (though if I go there from 480/481 it has the last image from 9300/9301 that my set showed before I turned away)
480 - Y
481 - Y

HR20-700 (0x19e)
Mableton, Ga. (Metro Atlanta)


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Think about this possibility:

9300 is NHL Network HD. If you have premier or sports pack you get it, if not you don't? Maybe they are just using the NFL feed to estimate bandwith needs, etc. That would explain the NHL logo.

What do you think, anyone without premier/sports not getting the 721 message on 9300?

I have Total choice and do NOT get 9300 right now, and I do get NFL Network.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Currently
9300 - 721 error, went from yes to blank screen when they moved to A&E to 721 last night
498 hasn't worked since 7pm last night
9301 has worked fine all along.

I'd be very curious to know what exactly happend at 7pm to loose 9300 only on my HR20-700.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> Currently
> 9300 - 721 error, went from yes to blank screen when they moved to A&E to 721 last night
> 498 hasn't worked since 7pm last night
> 9301 has worked fine all along.
> ...


+1


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

masterdeals said:


> Think about this possibility:
> 
> 9300 is NHL Network HD. If you have premier or sports pack you get it, if not you don't? Maybe they are just using the NFL feed to estimate bandwith needs, etc. That would explain the NHL logo.
> 
> ...


I have the premier which includes the sports pack and getting the 721 error on 9300 too.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

The good news is that you can pretty much relax if one of the 9301 test channels are coming in because that means your BBCs work fine. The other channels like 480 and 481 and 498 are not even necessary and may not even be there soon.


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Directvlover said:


> Here's what i'm seeing right now.
> 
> 9300 = 721 Message (even though i get NFL network in SD)
> 9301 = Discovery HD
> 0498 = Confirmation Channel coming in fine.


Mine is exactly the same except my 498 is a black screen now. I was getting it yesterday


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Still getting all 5 - 480,481,498,9300,9301


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

shendley said:


> I'm getting the "channel not purchased" message on 9300 as well even though I get NFL Network as a part of Total Choice Plus. Like many, I was getting both 9300 and 9301 until last night. Then when it switched to A&EHD I lost it as well as the "Congrats" message on 498.


Same exact thing here as well


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

From reading the posts and results, it looks like D* is still doing a best of testing and sorting things out to get everything working and on track. All channels worked properly until about 7 pm last night. What doesn't make sense to me is the differences I'm experiencing between the HR20-700 and the H20-100 on channel 498. (See below). Both now have problems displaying 9301 but only the HR20 has a problem with 498 (whereas it never had that issue before). Very odd to me. I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.

HR20-700
498 - No, it is a black screen.
480 - working properly
481 - working properly
9300 - No picture. Msg. 721
9301 - working properly

H20-100
498 - working properly (slide and audio all there)
480 - working properly
481 - working properly
9300 - No picture. Msg. 721
9301 - working properly

Thanks


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

The good thing is I'm really not concerned or flipping out with resets, refreshes, etc. I'm more curious then anything else. 

How could one HR20-700 get everything while another with the exact configuration doesn't. What could they change at 7pm that would cause an HR20-700 to lose a channel while an H20-600 is fine. Why 721 errors for some while others on same package get the channel.

Inquiring minds want to know...

I really think a large percentage of errors, grey screens, etc are due to D* account authorization issues.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Got 721 on 9300 and no 498 since yesterday.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

> The good thing is I'm really not concerned or flipping out with resets, refreshes, etc. I'm more curious then anything else.
> 
> How could one HR20-700 get everything while another with the exact configuration doesn't. What could they change at 7pm that would cause an HR20-700 to lose a channel while an H20-600 is fine. Why 721 errors for some while others on same package get the channel.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more... I have two HR20-700s running x018A and displaying opposite results... (with regards to 498, and 9300 at least).


----------



## WRTBill (Dec 8, 2006)

I have little to no problems with HR20s, but massive problems with H20 receiving the test channels. However, as of about 11pm last night, H20 is working on every test channel except 498 and that screen is blank. Both HR20s are still receiving everything fine.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Survey misleading - what does loose mean? 9300 requires subscription is all I get right now.


----------



## WRTBill (Dec 8, 2006)

any ideas what changed last night to correct the issues with the H20? It was pixelating badly to the point of freeze on 9300 and 9301


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

9301 is on Discovery HD at 12:00 noon est.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Got it here in Texas.  Not authorized on 9300.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

rayxxxle said:


> Got it here in Texas.  Not authorized on 9300.


9300 is airing the NFL network.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Man, I need to get a slingbox. This is killing me to be at work and have the test channels up and down and I can't play.


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

playing with this stuff is my job


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

nevea2be said:


> 9300 is airing the NFL network.


At what time ?


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

FWIW, I just checked and the NFL Channel is on 9300.


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

sb40 said:


> 9301 is on Discovery HD at 12:00 noon est.


PQ seems better then last night


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

sb40 said:


> 9301 is on Discovery HD at 12:00 noon est.


Ummm. It's been on since about 1CDT yesterday. :scratch:

Thread


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW, you people are WAY behind. These two channels have been on yesterday. Try checking other threads before starting up a new one.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Hansen said:


> <Snip>
> 
> H20-100
> 498 - working properly (slide and audio all there)
> ...


+1


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

:grin:


steveken said:


> WOW, you people are WAY behind. These two channels have been on yesterday. Try checking other threads before starting up a new one.


Well here it was gone and and now its back so I posted the time and what channel(s) had come back on so... "WOW I'm Way behind " just sharing info if you don't mind 
.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

FYI .. I have created a separate thread for discussion channel 9301 ..

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100862


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

HR20-700
498 - working properly (slide and audio all there)
480 - working properly
481 - working properly
9300 - No picture. Msg. 721
9301 - working properly


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

9300 disappeared last night round 11pm. Has not returned. Message 721 on screen. 9301 still showing Discovery HD.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok I just got 498 back, but still got 721 on 9300.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Just got back from checking at my son's house.

Hr20 700 9300 - (721) 9301 OK

Hr20 700 9300 - (721) 9301 OK

Hr20 700 9300 - (721) 9301 OK

H20 700 9300 - (721) 9301 OK

H20 700 9300 - (721) 9301 OK

All receivers with national Release

Side Car antenna

498 on none of them

480 and 481 Ok on all

Louisville, KY

All works fine a my house with one HR20-700.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Getting *721* on 9300.


----------



## Firket2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

H20
498 - working properly (slide and audio all there)
480 - working properly
481 - working properly
9300 - No picture. Msg. 721
9301 - working properly

Are supposed to call D* if it's stating that we havn't purchased 9300?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

These are test channels for DirecTV, not really for us. They have been changing the programming on 9300 to test out authorizations. If they change the channel ID to something that is not in your programming package, you will see a 721. No point in calling DirecTV about any of this.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sometime last night, 9300 got erratic on my HR20-100 (it was okay on my HR20-700). I could only tune it if I came from certain channels (like ESPNHD). I shrugged it off.

This morning both 9300 and 9301 got that way. I could not tune from one to the other.

I restarted the machine and all was well.....

I guess that messing around changing channels made it kind of fluky.


----------



## Firket2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> These are test channels for DirecTV, not really for us. They have been changing the programming on 9300 to test out authorizations. If they change the channel ID to something that is not in your programming package, you will see a 721. No point in calling DirecTV about any of this.


Thanks on some earlier test forums I had seen some people saying that when they were getting 721 that they called and they corrected some things and it worked.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

I've had 9300 for most of the time it was on but as of late yesterday, and continuing into today I get "channel not purchased" 721


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100801

In this thread, DVDKingdom has a theory that they are testing authorization for Sports Pack on 9300. It seems that those who do not have Sports Pack, or are missing the "Sports HD" charge on their account are seeing the 721 message.


----------



## mp7501 (Sep 5, 2007)

I just checked my setup and have all test channels working.

HR20 - 700
9300 working
9301 working
480 b-band confirmed working
481 b-band confirmed working
498 up and running.

Hebron, KY

:lol:


----------



## HBKDinobot (Sep 15, 2007)

Still getting 721... Got the channel earlier.

What is on now?


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

The Indy/Houston game on right now sure looks great! Much better then it did on Sunday Ticket or OTA.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

lost 9300 only. It would be nice if they put something on that was not premier, or are they testing authorization?


----------



## Firket2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> lost 9300 only. It would be nice if they put something on that was not premier, or are they testing authorization?


ya they are


----------



## Parsonsbri (Oct 26, 2006)

Watching IND/HOU in HD on 9300. Looks great. 

9300 - Check
9301 - Check
480 - Check
481 - Check
498 - Check

Cleveland OH.


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm getting the 721 message right now on 9300. This is my first chance to check these test channels and I'm not sure if I was ever getting 9300. 9301 comes in great and I'm OK on 480, 481, and 498. I understand that they could be checking authorization right now but I get NFL Network on 212 so wouldn't I get it on 9300 if that's what's running on it now?


----------



## pmatteso (Sep 23, 2007)

721 on 9300 had it last night still have 9301 and 498


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

I lost 9300 and 498 last night. 498 is back to normal and 9300 still shows 721 message. I don't think it really matters at this point as I have received all of the channels at some point so when they fire up the real channels I should be good.


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

what would make some HR20-700's work and some not?


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

If I get Ch 9301 but not 9300,what are my chances of getting any of the new HD channels ?


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am getting the channel not purchased error myself. Everything else is great. I think we will all be fine.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

9300 is still available. I'm getting the NFL Rewind of the Colts-Texans' game in HD.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

It would appear that only people with the sports package are getting 9300 right now.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

JDubbs413 said:


> I am getting the channel not purchased error myself. Everything else is great. I think we will all be fine.


I get the searching 771 message


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

man_rob said:


> It would appear that only people with the sports package are getting 9300 right now.


I have premier package.


----------



## jburroughs (Jan 13, 2007)

These are test channels and I believe D* is testing the billing system...I believe a lot of us are getting that 721 error and only premiere or sports pack subscriptions currently receive the test channel.

Really, it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

JDubbs413 said:


> I have premier package.


I also have "the works"


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Okay, I guess that theory is blown. A guy in one of these threads said he upgraded to a sports package, and the channel suddenly started working. Maybe people with the Premier programming should try a refresh?


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

I lost 9300 and 498 and only got back 498. Channel 9300 says channel not ordered.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

I just did a refresh/soft reboot and still get 721 on 9300. Nothing I am going to worry about. It is a known issue and should be good.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Get all test channels, but noticed that the picture on 9300 was distorted. Is this something I should be concerned about, or it all part of D*'s testing?


----------



## Captaintrips420 (Sep 1, 2007)

so im still getting the 721 on 9300....

is there any definitive answer as to what should be done to troubleshoot on the user end besides resending the authorization from the website

i would like to ensure i do everything possible to be up and happy when the channels roll out.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Captaintrips420 said:


> so im still getting the 721 on 9300....
> 
> is there any definitive answer as to what should be done to troubleshoot on the user end besides resending the authorization from the website
> 
> i would like to ensure i do everything possible to be up and happy when the channels roll out.


What receiver/multiswitch and what diagnostic steps have you already done ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hold off, Captain, it's all good. The channel is a test and could be anything at any time. Don't sweat it.


----------



## RaiderEd (Sep 15, 2007)

Im getting 721 on 9300 as well, just happened all of a sudden last night. Im running 0x18a with an HR20-700. I have a regular HD receiver (non-DVR, an h20 i beleive) and it is doing this as well. All other test channels, including 9301 working fine. Weird...


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

I tryed the authorization from the website and still get 721 had it till the switch to the stupid NFL.(Yes i hate football)


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> (Yes i hate football)


Blasphemy! :lol:


----------



## Captaintrips420 (Sep 1, 2007)

just to clarify....no multiswitches or anything, brand new installation 6/07 with all new cabling direct to the dish.

i have a hr20-700 running 19E. the first night the test channels came on over the weekend i had all channels with no problems.

I have rebooted through the menu, rebooted through the button, used the reauthorization link several times..

yesterday i had no 498 but it is back right now. 9301 has always worked, and 9300 is giving me 721.

i am not freaking out or anything like that, just want to make sure there isnt something else i should be doing to try and make sure i have the best possible luck when things do become active.


----------



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

I think 9300 hundred (the 721 issue) is to test the authorization of different tiers on different accouncts

I don't have Premier or sports pack so It stands to reason I shouldn't get it

I know we are suppossed to get NFLN on total choice plus, but not with a big friggin NHL logo on it

I am not sweating it that is for sure

Just trying to answer the question


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

I cant get 9300 NFLHD even though I normally get it with Total Choice Plus and HD access. WTF????????? D* needs to fix this.


----------



## Siguy (Sep 23, 2007)

stevesns69 said:


> I lost 9300 and 498 and only got back 498. Channel 9300 says channel not ordered.


+1


----------



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

vurbano said:


> I cant get 9300 NFLHD even though I normally get it with Total Choice Plus and HD access. WTF????????? D* needs to fix this.


I don't think it is broadcasting the real NFL Network, just a test channel for DTV to work off of


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

vurbano said:


> I cant get 9300 NFLHD even though I normally get it with Total Choice Plus and HD access. WTF????????? D* needs to fix this.


9300 is a test channel, not NFLHD. I don't have it, either, but I am not worried about it.


----------

